# 93287-26



## kessnat (Nov 16, 2010)

Is this code billed out 2X when the doctor states he did biventricular ICD programming as a preprocedure and then again as a postprocedure?  If it is allowed is the code listed 2X with any additional modifiers -51, etc.?


----------



## pdrgos (Nov 18, 2010)

just came across reading modifier  -76 can be used


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 19, 2010)

well right under the code in the cpt book it says" report 93287 once before and once after surgery procedure or test when device evaluation and programming is performed before and after surgery procedure or test".


----------

